# A big warm hello!



## karatechop (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi there everyone!

The name's Kyle, I'm 22 and love all things martial arts. I'm not very good at it, truth be told. Maybe one day! I used to do Karate not too long ago and really should get back into it (absolutly loved it!) I mainly enjoy watching it though, going to shows and in films. I'm planning on joining a local group (probably Karate) once things settle down a bit.

Anyways, this looked like a great site so I thought I'd join in the fun!

Be nice to me


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## karatechop (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Tez


----------



## MJS (May 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sfs982000 (May 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Cyriacus (May 1, 2012)

Welcome to MT - Here, have a video of expert Karateka!





As soon as I saw Your name, I thought of this


----------



## Steve (May 1, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## David43515 (May 1, 2012)

howdy!


----------



## jezr74 (May 1, 2012)

Welcome


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mmartist (May 2, 2012)

A big warm welcome.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 2, 2012)

Hello Kyle, welcome to MT!


----------



## MSTCNC (May 2, 2012)

Welsome to MT, Kyle! There are all types of Martial Artists... some are VERY active in their training... some, not so much... but, we're all Martial Artists...


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to MT.  There is a fairly active Karate section here you may enjoy.


----------



## karatechop (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind welcomes guys 



Cyriacus said:


> Welcome to MT - Here, have a video of expert Karateka!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha - that video's probably more accurate than I'd like to believe


----------



## Yondanchris (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------

